# bass pro shops smoker prices



## gypsyseagod (Jun 27, 2007)

i thought i'd post the price page here for smokers & grills. check out the bradley 6 rack for you electric lovers & the brinkman southfork(which i also on a trailer w/ 2 gas burners-i was afraid to look @ the price).  http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...=TOP_SEARCH_GO


----------

